# Setting up F@H on my other Card



## MoonPig (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey,

I have 2 4830's running at the moment, but because im not gaming right now i thought i'd help out more.

Basically, i got an 8800GTS 320MB from a mate. I want to set it up in the PCI-E2 slot and have that folding. Then my 4830 can handle everything else.

I don't know if this is possible or worth it. I don't have the kit to make a dummy VGA dongle, so is there another way?

I have the ATi drivers on my rig, do i have to install the nVidia ones aswell?

I will be folding 24/7 for TPU by the way.

Thanks


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 26, 2009)

I tried it in my rig with my 260 as the main card and that 9600GT as the folding card to no avail. I think a dummy dongle thing is the only way to get it to work.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 26, 2009)

I read that you can hook the card up to your monitor, then it works.

If not, can anyone send me the resistors?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 26, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have 2 4830's running at the moment, but because im not gaming right now i thought i'd help out more.
> 
> ...



I do not know about running dual drivers at the same time. Are you running Vista or Xp?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 26, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I do not know about running dual drivers at the same time. Are you running Vista or Xp?



Looks like his specs show he was planning on Windows 7.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 27, 2009)

yea, Windows 7 7100. 

I just want to set the 8800GTS to fold all the time, while my 4830 can handle games etc.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d (Apr 28, 2009)

Just throwing the idea out there.

Would running a virtual machine inside your OS work? Have your OS run all your normal stuff with 4830 drivers, for example, and a virtual machine with the 8800 GTS driver dedicated to running F@H?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 28, 2009)

Worth a try, but i can't right now.

Sent the Maximus back for an RMA.

Should be afew days to a week before i get it back. Then i'll try some ideas.


----------

